# Last round



## robert flynt (Oct 19, 2014)

Finally home!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## SENC (Oct 20, 2014)

Glad you're safely back stateside. Thanks for sharing your trip in words and pictures! It was great following along.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 20, 2014)

Congratulations on the trip of a life time Robert. Like Henry said - Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for viewing, I always feel funny about that sort of thing. You never know how much is to much. I took over 400 pictures and spent yesterday editing them. Didn't get to write comment on them so if you have questions about any of them please ask. The last series were Osaka castle.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2014)

Robert I really enjoyed your pictures and descriptions of your experiences. Did you by chance get to go to Kobe? I never been there but if I get to go back that will definitely be on my list. I'd love to tour the pearl farms just for starters. And of course eat some beer fed cow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 20, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Robert I really enjoyed your pictures and descriptions of your experiences. Did you by chance get to go to Kobe? I never been there but if I get to go back that will definitely be on my list. I'd love to tour the pearl farms just for starters. And of course eat some beer fed cow.


No we passed through Kobe going to Tsurugu I think. When we went to the the area where there were five lakes and the sea of Japan, we took what was like a ski lift up a mountain and looking down we could see some aquaculture farms way down below but I don't what they were farming.I didn't see the first cow while we were there but have heard of those pampered cows before. Most of the meat dishes were pork or fish. We found a McDonalds, which I don't like, and was elated. I ordered what we thought was a single burger and you can emagin my the look on my face when I received a tereyake burger with lettuce! The area where we were was famous for having the best tasting rice and grew buck wheat for there buck wheat noodles and buck wheat tea and such. It was also a timber growing area in the nearby mountains. Never knew Japan was so mountainous, now I know why the population is so concentrated and they have to use ever square foot of land in the valleys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 20, 2014)

I didn't have any luck getting any VG10 clad steel. All their steel appears to be customer orders. Talked to Murray Carter and some other knife makers when we got to Seki and they said they were having the same problem. Thought I would be able to get some at the Seki knife show but all they had there was solid VG10 and clad VG5 which I bought a little of. Daniel O'Malley, the owner of Blade Gallery. com, was with Murray And he is negotating with Takefu for an exclusive dealership, for their steel in the U.S. if they can work the dollar figures out. It is strange the way this company does business! I told Daniel to let me know if it works out but for now it look like the next time I will be able to get some is at the next blade show. When Koruko asked me what I thought about it I told her they have created an interest in their steel, by going to the Blade Show, and knife makers were asking about it. I also said I didnt know what direction they were going but they needed to follow through with make it available here in the U.S. and do more advertising like Niagara Specialty Metals does with their CPM steels.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> I didn't see the first cow while we were there but have heard of those pampered cows before.



That's because they house them in little cow houses. They don't let them walk it makes the meat tough for them. They feed them beer and give them daily hand massages. I never saw this while there just hear about it once back here.




robert flynt said:


> Most of the meat dishes were pork or fish. We found a McDonalds, which I don't like, and was elated.



Haha. I don't know if you saw it, but I made a post in your original thread when it was morning time in Japan on your first day there and said something like_ it's morning in Japan now. I wonder if Robert is looking for a McDonalds already._


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 20, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That's because they house them in little cow houses. They don't let them walk it makes the meat tough for them. They feed them beer and give them daily hand massages. I never saw this while there just hear about it once back here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were right, I was! Those people eat rice, fish and meso soup (yuck) three meals a day. After eating stuff that I didn't have a clue what was in it, I was gun shy. I was watching this show on television and it was about farm raised cat fish. The guy filleted the fish sliced it thin and they ate it raw like sushi. He then ran the head and body (bones) through a grinder made balls out of it and deep fried it and then they ate that. After we left the Konos in Seki we ate very few of their dishes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2014)

I love it! I can't imagine going there as an adult for the first time. I'd be freaked out.


----------

